# MK3 Vr6 cluster HELP!



## D_GoLf-GtI_VR6 (Mar 7, 2007)

The cluster in my 96 vr6 has just stoped working, well the speedometer and the tachometer have seemed to stop my turns work. any ideas of what could have caused this????


----------



## D_GoLf-GtI_VR6 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: MK3 Vr6 cluster HELP! (D_GoLf-GtI_VR6)*

Okay here's what happen I was coming home from a night out I had left my car at a friends so when we got to his house I got into my car and let it warm up a little started driving down the street and my temp light started to blink which I knew why I had a leak in one of the hoses so I got out and added the coolant it needed got back in and started the car again it stoped blinking I started to drivr off again everything was fine I was doing about 20mph when I looked at my gas gauge to see how much gas I had used up I noticed the gauge was falling toward E and fast so I look and the temp gauge did the same and now the speedometer had stoped at 20mph and the tach stoped at 25k. Any ideas of what is going on???


----------



## gelder_vw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: MK3 Vr6 cluster HELP! (D_GoLf-GtI_VR6)*

the mk3 dash clusters are famous for going bad. the temp light blinking is an indicator of this, if it was running to hot the temp light would stay solid. you can try taking the cluster out and messing with the plugs in the back, there are no cables it is 100% electronic. i stuck a couple pieces of zip tie underneath my plug and it seems to help. if you cant fix it i found a site that you can send them to to rebuild them, or you can find good used ones on ebay but they do not come cheap.
here is the rebuild site: http://www.bba-reman.com/catal...t=984


----------



## D_GoLf-GtI_VR6 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: MK3 Vr6 cluster HELP! (gelder_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gelder_vw* »_ the temp light blinking is an indicator of this, if it was running to hot the temp light would stay solid. 

What if it was not running hot would the temp light blink or stay on? Cause the car wasn't running hot at all, the temp light woluld only blink when the coolant level was low. I had a coolant hose that had a small hole in it so when I parked the car the coolant would leak out. Once I added more coolant it would stop blinking well untill the coolant level was low again???
Also thanks for the site


----------



## gelder_vw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: MK3 Vr6 cluster HELP! (D_GoLf-GtI_VR6)*

yes if the coolant is low it will blink but ive also been told that it is a symptom the cluster being bad


----------



## a3clusters (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: MK3 Vr6 cluster HELP! (D_GoLf-GtI_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D_GoLf-GtI_VR6* »_The cluster in my 96 vr6 has just stoped working, well the speedometer and the tachometer have seemed to stop my turns work. any ideas of what could have caused this????









Howdy D_GoLf-GtI_VR6
You keep sending me PM's....
I can't answer you because you have PM's disabled.


----------



## newdubowner (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: MK3 Vr6 cluster HELP! (a3clusters)*

i have one for sale if you want it. i have the trim surround that goes around it as well. works fine. its been sitting in my garage for about 3 weeks now. i plugged it up to my car the other day and it still works.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4265253


----------



## RADDO_VR6 (Jul 27, 2009)

newdubowner said:


> i have one for sale if you want it. i have the trim surround that goes around it as well. works fine. its been sitting in my garage for about 3 weeks now. i plugged it up to my car the other day and it still works.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4265253


Hello I was wondering if you still had the cluster??


----------

